# Strange File Appearance



## gwhitmyer (Sep 3, 2002)

OS 9.2 G4 Mac Cube user periodically has .tmp files, all 4k in size appear in the application folder on her hard drive. I spoke with Norton re: the files, and they state no association with any known virus. The files look like:
NLPaaa.tmp
NLPaba.tmp
NLPaca.tmp
NLPbaa.tmp
NLPbba.tmp
NLPbca.tmp
NLPcaa.tmp
NLPcba.tmp
NLPcca.tmp... and the pattern continues. Total size of these files combined is 340K. 
Any ideas where these files come from and what they are?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which folder are these files in?

Also, as they are temp files, it may be safe to delete them. If you're unsure, you can zip them up, delete the original. If you have any problems you can always unzip them. Then, at a later date, you can delete the zip file.

What does she use prior to the files appearing? If you can either delete/move the files, then let her use her normal programs, keeping an eye on each one to see which it is.

Regards

eddie


----------

